# Garages in general!!!!!



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Really i cant believe how fucking hard it is to find a decent garage that wont fob you off and rob you FUCKING BLIND!!!!!!! it really makes me sooo angry!!!!! now ive been ripped of afew times with 3 different garages!!! i had a freelander that i got fucked over with by a 4x4 specialist on the A38 some may know it!!!!! they are cunts! another garage in swadlincote again 4x4 landrover specialist !!!!!!! so when i found the garage when i moved to mickleover derby i was very please and happy seemed really professional and have been taking my cars there for over 5 years! now i got my TT and i took it them and they have done nothing but fed me shit!!!!!! the latest being (armed with all my knowledge from the TTforum and you guys ) i asked him how much it would cost to replace the pick up pipe and oil pump this was before i decided to do the work myself after i had asked them to do this due to the rattling noise my engine was making!!!now he couldn't even diagnose the problem! also my vbelt was squeaking a lot. so anyway after picking up the car hoping to have a list of aload of parts to replace ect he said it seems to be the cam chain (mini chain) area the noise is coming from but not 100% sure... so i said with the knowledge ive built up could you guys replace the pick up pipe and the oil pump as i wanted these done anyway plus it could be the cause of the rattling (oil pump not giving the cam chain tensioner the right pressure ect) which he then replied its got nothing to do with the oil pump and the pick up pipe your on about only feeds the turbo.....so abit confused i thought to my self ok i may have got it wrong but they didn't seem keen on doing the job anyway so just left after them quoting me £590 for the oil pump and pick up replacement....since then i have 3 garages and a lot of other people confirm that its 100% the cam chain tensioner and it may be down to the oil pressure if its not reaching its full pressure..... now its only cost me £180 in total and that was for tools i needed aswel and im getting the ttshop eventually to replace the cam chain and tensioner for £420.......... Point being who can you trust!!!!!! now im taking my car to the TTshop for all servicing parts ect..... hoping to have a better experience!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Only read the first line and the last line due to ^^ 
But yeah, know how you feel. I hate garages.


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

lol sorry I no loads of txt and I wouldn't read it just needed to get rid of alittle anger!! hate money grabbers!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

That's why i will only use and trust a garage that established forum members have used.

These random ones, just rip you off as soon as they see a German brand!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> That's why i will only use and trust a garage that established forum members have used.
> 
> These random ones, just rip you off as soon as they see a * German brand!*


 They're not fussy.

I've had garages, including dealers, try to fob me off with all sorts o' shite!

Until you find a place you can trust, always;
get at least one second quote,
ask for the old parts back,
ask questions about the task.

Not all jobs are straightforward or run smoothly. The mechanic should be honest about this. If they're not then thank them and drive away! 
Always thank them because they have saved you from being ripped off and informed you that you need to take your business elsewhere.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

I was in euro car parts last weekend getting some bits for my pick up when i overheard a couple of guys that were clearly mobile mechanics, they had a van with there names on, they were buying bits for a mondeo and laughing about how they were going to load another £70 on the bill for the parts as the customer didnt have a clue :x thats why i do everything myself


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes , after years of experience i agree garages are shit and finding a trusty one is all part of the car ownership thing . (a bit like finding a good hairdresser  ) I have local guy who is nice guy , fairly consiensious and helpfull whom i use for all silly things , brakes , suspension etc. but i still have to stand over them and watch what is being done,,, but for anything else it is a well known and trusted indie ( star perf in Kirkcaldy ) but even they are not always perfect :?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been using the same local place for a few years, but I check prices of parts myself. When I had new rear coils fitted, I supplied the parts so I'd know they were correct.

When the rear axle broke on our old Peugeot 206, the garage sourced a second hand one after saying a new one would be more than the car was worth.

I don't think they are taking the piss and they don't patronise us either, like so many others!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

To be fair to them it's a garage that you've chosen initially because they know what they are doing with a Landrover and now you're expecting them to also know a TT inside out.

This isn't the 1970s when cars were relatively simple machines and one wasn't all that much different to another. Cars are now extremely complex and it's not uncommon for a main dealer to be unable to diagnose a problem on the very cars they sell and specialise in. I doubt they were trying to screw you over - you've just took a problem to them that's beyond their skill and experience. The fault therefore isn't really theirs. It's unreasonable for us to expect every mechanic to have a comprehensive understanding of every car on the road. So should they have just turned around to you and said they didn't know the car so you ought to take it elsewhere? Possibly, but in the current economic climate can you blame them for not turning away work and instead giving it a go? After all, you don't know what you don't know until you've had a look.

The lesson is that the Audi TT is not a simple machine and if you need something doing to it seek out someone you can be confident knows what they are doing - at the very least a VAG specialist.

And Roddy is right, not even a specilaist can be perfect all the time. Awesome GTi are well known and highly respected and they've done loads of work on my car, but it hasn't always been spot on. People are human and mistakes get made. It happens.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

chamberlaintt said:


> Really i cant believe.....blah blah blah......hoping to have a better experience!!


sorry not meaning the blah blah but just wanted to cut it down lol

if you want to drive down to iver in bucks and go to Love Green Garage they are amazing  wont rip your off and I've also had someone from work take their car there twice.....and its an hours drive for them 

J
xx


----------

